# Surgeon Appointment on Feb. 28



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

At my 1/30/12 Endo appointment we discussed having my thyroid out within the next 6 weeks or so if my Rheumatologist was in agreement with her, so she was going to give her a call. I was diagnosed with HSP Vasculitis in November, another auto immune disease -http://my.clevelandclinic.org/disorders/henoch_schonlein_purpura/rheumatology_overview.aspx

Within a few days my Rheumy's office called to say it was okay to have the surgery and felt it would help with the "flares" from my HSP. I have an appointment with my Rheumy on Thursday to discuss my recent lab work from her and will be able to discuss this more with her then.

I have been up and down with Thyroid meds for Graves/Hyper since 2006 and my Endo feels it's time for surgery and she also said it would be one less medication to deal with that may effect liver functions, etc, and I agree with her. My Tapazole was also dropped from 30mg to 20mg daily.

I'm nervous but also so ready to take this next step. I don't know if it will be a partial or complete removal at this time. Guess I'll find out when I meet with the surgeon on 2/28.

So until then I would appreciate any input on surgery. What to expect, how long should it take, hospital time if any, recovery time, etc.

Thanks everyone and have a great day : )


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's not awful, I promise. 

My surgery took about 3 1/2 hours, but I also had a central neck dissection. My surgeon usually takes about 2 to 2 1/2 hours on thyroid removal without lymph node removal.

I woke up from recovery with very little pain. My throat was a little sore -- partly from the intubation, partly from the TT. But the incision itself really didn't hurt. I had bad refux the night after the surgery, but I hadn't eaten much and I think that was most of problem.

I did have to stay overnight -- most people do. They want to monitor your calcium levels in the event there's damage to the parathyroids. Also, they want to make sure there's no excessive swelling, since the neck tends not to drain as well as, say, your leg.

I was discharged about 12 hours after waking up in recovery. I didn't turn my neck much that first week, mostly because of the "pulling" sensation around the incision. I did have stitches and those were covered by steri strips. The stitches came out at 10 days post-op.

During the first week, I was able to eat, but always had a weird "stretchy" sensation that annoyed me, so I stuck to a lot of softer foods, like applesauce, eggs, jello, etc. I loved using straws to drink.

My surgeon kept me out of work for two weeks, but I could have gone back after one. In fact, my husband and I re-roofed our house 10 days post-op.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Joplin ! What I wanted to hear, very encouraging. I've only been put under twice, once for a tubal, and the other a colonoscopy, for short periods, so guess that's one of my fears. I prefer to stay overnight anyway.

I work at home so that won't be a problem for me. Don't think I'll be doing any re-roofing though 

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

One thing I forgot to mention is the nurse who did my intake interview told me to say, when asked in post-op what my pain level was, "three." Honestly, I really wasn't in pain, but I said three...the recovery room nurse gave me fentanyl. I have no idea how much nor do I know if that's why I had so little pain that night, but...there it is. 

Good luck!


----------

